# Effects explained with bunnies



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's rabbit mating season around here. Last night there were at least 12 in my front yard. I knew that male jack rabbits box when they fight but I didn't know they screamed. It also seems to be mating season for skunks and tree rats. Sort of modulated distortion with the volume to 12.


----------

